# Beno, I love you!!!



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been 2 years since the dreaded day and for some reason today was as bad as any I have had. I miss you Beno with all my heart and the tears, just keep coming today for some reason. I have Tony, who I love and he is just a neat dog, but I still miss Beno. I think I miss him so much because he grew up with the kids. RIP Beno and I will never forget you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The heart hurts less, but the hurt never goes away. Beno will be waiting for you at the bridge someday and what a reunion it will be.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I still cry when I think of the day I lost our gsd Omy and it's been 5 years. She was a heck of a dog and I'm sure your Beno was too.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

There is always going to be a hole in your heart that is Beno sized. I wish I could make it better for you.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Today I started thinking about Beno and got tears in my eyes. Boy I really did/do love you Beno.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

What a tough time I am having today. Thinking about some of my family members I have lost and next month being the month that I lost Beno, it has been a very tough day. I really can't believe how much I miss that dog. Tony is a fantastic dog but I still miss Beno, RIP my big beautiful buddy, I still love you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Beno...Gone but never forgotten


----------

